# Phones for seniors



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2021)

Just helped my room mate who's 70,  get an Alcatel Go Flip 3.  It's a perfect flip phone,  all the old buttons,  contacts on the right ect.  It also has wireless and google assistant.
Really easy for him to use,  and a bunch of new features he may eventually use.  120can,  really a good deal.


----------

